# Why



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

why did you RIU close that thread...was it because we were speaking of the clear inovencies of having mods...i cannot belive you took the step into stop the flow discusion simpley because we were speaking of the cops negativiley...if i get banned for this i dont care but i still dont believe you closed that thread...sorry all the police have stepped up..


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

guess they dont wanna hear anyone's thoughts on the matter lol


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

its redickules next thing there gonna start deleting on the pretext of un-nessercy info..book burning nazies..


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

1 of rollitups post stated how he wants freedom of speech to be a constant on this site blah blah blah but yet stunts like that were pulled.


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

guess anywhere you are someone tries flexing there power


----------



## skyb (Jul 24, 2007)

it stinks to say the least


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

its crap and if we speak up against these things then were punished.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 24, 2007)

What thread was closed, I just logged on and IDK.


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

i forget the name but if you give it a few minutes this too will be closed im sure


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

lol its this one https://www.rollitup.org/support/20559-rollitup-any-mod.html


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

ya thats it....


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 24, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> lol its this one https://www.rollitup.org/support/20559-rollitup-any-mod.html


 
Yeah I just read it a second ago.
I logged on and this was at the top of the new post soooooo.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> why did you RIU close that thread...was it because we were speaking of the clear inovencies of having mods...i cannot belive you took the step into stop the flow discusion simpley because we were speaking of the cops negativiley...if i get banned for this i dont care but i still dont believe you closed that thread...sorry all the police have stepped up..


I'm pretty sure the thread would be closed since someone is looking into what Video asked about. Why would it continue? Any type of discussion furthermore I would have to assume should be somewhere else, under a different topic.


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I'm pretty sure the thread would be closed since someone is looking into what Video asked about. Why would it continue? Any type of discussion furthermore I would have to assume should be somewhere else, under a different topic.


hundreds of threads get answered and go off topic and never get closed so shouldnt they all get closed if this one does?


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't know the exact answer as to why they would, but I can understand on this specific one. Most threads are questions are about a general problem in the designed forum. This one was way more specific, but turned into something totally unconstructive for the site IMO. What I perceived that discussion was about is almost the equivalent of how people in a neighborhood are anti police, but when something happens to them they ask where were the police?


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

thats cause police dont do there job all they were saying was how they've been getting ignored by mods nothing offensive then it switched to plant talk like i said tons of threads worse tons more off topic im actually surprised the thread hasnt been removed to act as if it never existed but i guess people could make countless new threads for any small reason even though its being discussed there i just dont see that big of a problem with it no one forces anyone to look at that thread if there talking about something whats the wrong there?


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 24, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> its redickules next thing there gonna start deleting on the pretext of un-nessercy info..book burning nazies..


Sounds like you need a new place to bitch and moan. All I have seen from you is negativity. Why come here if its so bad? And btw us mods are not your personal weed trainers.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 24, 2007)

And btw. Roll it up deletes your ip every 15 minutes. If the user name dissappears it doesnt mean the user is offline. That is just a security feature Riu made for the site. Its funny to see people jump to conclusions.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 24, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> thats cause police dont do there job all they were saying was how they've been getting ignored by mods nothing offensive then it switched to plant talk like i said tons of threads worse tons more off topic im actually surprised the thread hasnt been removed to act as if it never existed but i guess people could make countless new threads for any small reason even though its being discussed there i just dont see that big of a problem with it no one forces anyone to look at that thread if there talking about something whats the wrong there?


 
The reason the other thread was locked is because all the negative talk about the mods. It was a personal question for the mods. So any other users really had no buisness in there. And when shit talk started Riu decided to lock it. 
You guys need to chill out. You are doing this to yourself. And Hempie I thought you would be chilled by now. Maybe we should try different measures.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 24, 2007)

whats up widow maker


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 24, 2007)

Crazy angry stoners. ^_^


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> The reason the other thread was locked is because all the negative talk about the mods. It was a personal question for the mods. So any other users really had no buisness in there. And when shit talk started Riu decided to lock it.
> You guys need to chill out. You are doing this to yourself. And Hempie I thought you would be chilled by now. Maybe we should try different measures.


when i get singled out i tend not to take it easy. all it does is piss me off and when it continues to happen well. the only attacks i have seen are against me and not against any mod. what video stated in his thread was the lack of help that he received and the fact that he was ignored.me and stayed on topic discussing that the same had happened to me. then he asked my what my problem was and we began discussing that. i have no problem with this site or any other mod but you widow maker. you act as though i and any other person on this site should be kissing your ass.and thats where you went wrong.


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

i say ban me hell ban my ip address it changes every 48 hrs. when you put the infraction on my account people PM'd you on their own and told you it should not have happened and that i did not deserve that.i then spoke up about it and so you ban me for a day.and delete my post and for what? because i was right? you seem to be making up your own rules as you go as i have yet to break any of the rules of this site.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

i in no part of my thread said i needed a mod or my negativtiy....first off i thought mods were picked on the fact that they knew quite abit about the plant an to pass it along to those who dont know..so yes you are our weed guides or at least susposed to be...an why should i leave i have little contact anymore with anymod after i had verbal fistfights with one because he was wrong an couldn't awnser back with anything other ima ban you...thier are a few people on here that are cool that i still talk to....also in that thread that was closed were speaking bad about the mods we were just stating simple facts..an facts cannot be construed as bad mouthing...nazies


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 24, 2007)

You compare everyone to Nazis...lol 

No harm meant just found it funny...did you and arrid start that story thread yet?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

whoa buddy thats going off topic an grounds for closation of this thread....lol..no not yet im going to today if he doesn't...ya its fun to call people nazis some talk it to heart..damn jews..lol


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> whoa buddy thats going off topic an grounds for closation of this thread....lol..no not yet im going to today if he doesn't...ya its fun to call people nazis some talk it to heart..damn jews..lol


i have a dollar that says you'll get introuble for that. and in the thread that was closed. didnt i say that i had no problem with the guy? hes a fellow asshole. i have much love for my peeps. err fdd that is


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

ya it seems they want to flex internet muscles o well..we will see what happens...freedom to people with power in uniform?.....freedom to the people..


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

We all have freedom. We choose to come to this site. Whatever way they choose to govern the site is their deal. Right, wrong, or indifferent, in your eyes means nothing and shouldn't be perceived a personal attack. Do we pay the bills, maintain the servers? No...now you can say "oh we pay the bills because we come here". You come here because of the service provided, a growing community service. Take it for what it's worth, but if it's a situation that you can't find a mod online, doesn't that give the impression that the site is actually letting people govern themselves, with very little interjection? Come on now this place is a good site.


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

not when mods go against the 1 thing rui wants to protect on this site. freedom of speech. but then again you would need to know the full story. alot have pm'd me and have agreed with what ive said. so im not wrong. i like this site and most of its people and it appears as though they like me. i just wish some wrongs would be righted. but some mods have taken things too far and have made it to where if you speak up about things things you will be punished


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

hempie said:


> but some mods have taken things too far and have made it to where if you speak up about things things you will be punished


Idk, the way I look at it, it is what it is. Is it really punishment though? I do admire you for speaking your mind the only place where we might differ is that the reprecussion wouldn't be percieved by myself as punishment. I'm sure if I said anything out of line, they would handle there business, and as I would mine. No rollitup for a couple of days....."sh** happens". A permanent ban, "it was fun while it lasted". IDK, i just don't see it as personal, it's whatever.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 24, 2007)

Look guys. The reason noone answered the thread is because we have no power to change a username. The thread went up and all the sudden it went south. I for one do not spend all my waking hours on here. I have a life too. And its not my fault that the guy post the same username in different forums and now someone knows information about where he lives. I didnt do that. I dont use any photobucket shit. I upload to the site and that way it stays on this site and not a billion other sites that have personal info of me. So with that being said maybe you can understand why no one jumped in the thread. 

As a moderator my job is to move/edit threads. We pretty much have are own sections we take care of but we can mod each others sections if need be. 

Example: If a hydroponic question is in the soil section then it needs to be moved. (Thats for you Azgrow) 

My job is to keep peace between users. If I see insults between users I am to warn /infract or ban. If I see spam we are to ban imeadiatly. Other than that as long as you are nice to each other you will be fine.

But one thing that is not in my job description is to be everyones personal grow guide. I get 5-10 pm's a day from users. Some are very good questions. Some are 15 yr old kids. I can tell by the things they say and how they type. Anyways I cant answer everyones stuff every day. And if you have zero post I will most likely blow you off. So now I hope everyone can understand why they dont get special attention from mods. Report a post and it will get taken care of. But ask some grow questions without asking the forum and see what happens. Nothing.

It was also mentioned that mods are all grow guru's. Thats simply not true. Look at skunk. He cant even grow hair. lol. I apoligize, I have not been very helpfull lately. I own a buisness and have a child on the way. And I run another forum for my car club. I am a busy person. I will try to get on here and help input on the threads I can. -WM


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Idk, the way I look at it, it is what it is. Is it really punishment though? I do admire you for speaking your mind the only place where we might differ is that the reprecussion wouldn't be percieved by myself as punishment. I'm sure if I said anything out of line, they would handle there business, and as I would mine. No rollitup for a couple of days....."sh** happens". A permanent ban, "it was fun while it lasted". IDK, i just don't see it as personal, it's whatever.


sometimes the truth is a bitch. but it is punishment. imo mods should be cycled. once every 2-3 months. that way no 1 person can get too power hungry


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

hempie said:


> sometimes the truth is a bitch. but it is punishment. imo mods should be cycled. once every 2-3 months. that way no 1 person can get too power hungry


 
By the time they learn all the ins/ and outs of being a mod and moving threads it would be time for them to resign. What would they accomplish as mods then?


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> By the time they learn all the ins/ and outs of being a mod and moving threads it would be time for them to resign. What would they accomplish as mods then?


its not hard to move threads. cut and paste ppl on this site are experts at that.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Idk, the way I look at it, it is what it is. Is it really punishment though? I do admire you for speaking your mind the only place where we might differ is that the reprecussion wouldn't be percieved by myself as punishment. I'm sure if I said anything out of line, they would handle there business, and as I would mine. No rollitup for a couple of days....."sh** happens". A permanent ban, "it was fun while it lasted". IDK, i just don't see it as personal, it's whatever.


In Hempie's case it wasnt personal. I got an email (reported post) and it directed me to the insult rules. I see that two peeps are mocking Riu and I sent them a warning. 0 infraction points. Nether one of the users that I warned like me warning them. They both cought attitudes and cussed me and one started a thread about what a douche I was. So now its personal. They made their comments and then they got some infraction points and got themselves banned for a few days. 

Now one is back but still has attitude. Well I say you did it to yourself. 

And NO, you do not have freedom of speech. You start saying niger or cussing at others and you will be quieted. You cant say you are going to do harm to other users or the president. Did you know that you can go to prison for giving the president a death threat? Just a threat, thats it. Im off topic now but I think you guys get the idea. 

One other thing that will prolly get your thread locked it telling others how to make hard drugs. There was a crack thread that got locked. It had the instructions on how to make it. We do not condone evil drugs like crack and heroin. Maybe there is a forum out there you can join if you want to do that but we dont want it here. -WM


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> In Hempie's case it wasnt personal. I got an email (reported post) and it directed me to the insult rules. I see that two peeps are mocking Riu and I sent them a warning. 0 infraction points. Nether one of the users that I warned like me warning them. They both cought attitudes and cussed me and one started a thread about what a douche I was. So now its personal. They made their comments and then they got some infraction points and got themselves banned for a few days.
> 
> Now one is back but still has attitude. Well I say you did it to yourself.
> 
> ...


 
You don't have to explain to me, appreciated, but not necessary. Handle your business WM.


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

Widow - you should of been a solution to the problems here lately but instead of playing that role you decided to play another.and i like to call the role, villain. you first punished me for bs gave me an infraction when it i should of received a warning. and even though i shouldn't of received a damn thing and people even pm'd you speaking against my infraction you still left it on my account.and then when i speak up about it you ban me for a day which is more bs and others agreed. and then today you threaten me with a ban. and for what? speaking my mind in a peaceful way. i still haven't broken 1 rule of this site but yet i get threatened. its not right.


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

i never cursed you. i never said a racial remark. i never insulted you. nothing. so you have me confused with someone else. mogie never reported me. no one has. ive played peace maker on this site for the past 2 months.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 24, 2007)

hempie said:


> its not hard to move threads. cut and paste ppl on this site are experts at that.


Tell that to GK. lol. To this day he still cant figure out how to ban someone. Your right its not hard to mod. Im an admin on another site. Now thats a pita. As far as rotating mods, I doubt it. I joined rollitup and there was 350 users. A core of 4 people made it what it is today. We have more help now and have made some of the more respectable people mods. We voted them in. The work is not the problem. Its having people online to mod is the problem. Shit if no mods are online then its our fault that you got hacked and didnt answer on time right when you want your answer. Now we (mods) should all burn in hell cause your plant died. Its not right but thats the reality.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> Shit if no mods are online then its our fault that you got hacked and didnt answer on time right when you want your answer. Now we (mods) should all burn in hell cause your plant died. Its not right but thats the reality.


 
You mods are the reason my plant went herm!!!!!! It's all your fault!!!


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> You mods are the reason my plant went herm!!!!!! It's all your fault!!!


lol thats from bad genes or a bad effort


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> lol thats from bad genes or a bad effort


 
Alright this is not a threat....it's a promise, I'll smoke your growing ability.


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Alright this is not a threat....it's a promise, I'll smoke your growing ability.


this is the part where you shiver in your boots.lol


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Alright this is not a threat....it's a promise, I'll smoke your growing ability.


WOW, this is getting serious. It doesn't sound like your to happy smoker.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

hempie said:


> this is the part where you shiver in your boots.


 
Shiver? why would i shiver?


Far from not being happy. I like competition.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 24, 2007)

hempie said:


> Widow - you should of been a solution to the problems here lately but instead of playing that role you decided to play another.and i like to call the role, villain. you first punished me for bs gave me an infraction when it i should of received a warning. and even though i shouldn't of received a damn thing and people even pm'd you speaking against my infraction you still left it on my account.and then when i speak up about it you ban me for a day which is more bs and others agreed. and then today you threaten me with a ban. and for what? speaking my mind in a peaceful way. i still haven't broken 1 rule of this site but yet i get threatened. its not right.


Look bro, for one I had one person email me for you. Said you were a cool guy and also said you were being childish. I gave you a warning. Not an infraction. Then you wanted to buck up about it and keep pushing so you got pushed back. YOU WERE IN THE WRONG!!! You should of said sorry or nothing at all and took your 0 point warning. But no it wasnt good enough. 

The email you got today is because of all your negativity about the mods or that one mod.  I dont want you making the entire board read all your negativity about me for what YOU have done. What was it that Riu said? He would of banned you for life for messing with me. Im not on a power trip. My shit does stink. But I do have a chip on my shoulder for having 140 thousand views of my "how to grow thread". That does make me proud. I bet 10-15 people are reading it right now. And yall said we dont help shit.


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Shiver? why would i shiver?


him my friend, him. you're the threater and hes the threatee. i just made those up. check em out in websters next fall


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

your gallery plants dont even come close to surpassing mine but you can think what you want i dont care cause im just smoking on my weed so you harvest your kilos buddy btw nice strain choice for your grow lol


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> Look bro, for one I had one person email me for you. Said you were a cool guy and also said you were being childish. I gave you a warning. Not an infraction. Then you wanted to buck up about it and keep pushing so you got pushed back. YOU WERE IN THE WRONG!!! You should of said sorry or nothing at all and took your 0 point warning. But no it wasnt good enough.
> 
> The email you got today is because of all your negativity about the mods or that one mod.  I dont want you making the entire board read all your negativity about me for what YOU have done. What was it that Riu said? He would of banned you for life for messing with me. Im not on a power trip. My shit does stink. But I do have a chip on my shoulder for having 140 thousand views of my "how to grow thread". That does make me proud. I bet 10-15 people are reading it right now. And yall said we dont help shit.


because rui was told wrong and thought i called you a douche which i had not. tsk tsk


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> your gallery plants dont even come close to surpassing mine but you can think what you want i dont care cause im just smoking on my weed so you harvest your kilos buddy btw nice strain choice for your grow lol


 
Limited resources=inferior product. That challenge is over.

Must be doing something right....6800 views...how many you got? Maybe people just like watching trainwrecks though.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 24, 2007)

I said dont call me a douche and you said if the name fits. That was enough for me. I am sure he read the thread for himself. Regardless I have been more than fair to you. I would like to forget about all of it before things get worse.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Limited resources=inferior product. That challenge is over.
> 
> Must be doing something right....6800 views...how many you got? Maybe people just like watching trainwrecks though.


He said kilo's. I thought he was talking to me.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

"IMO" the purple craze is just like the CFL craze. Both hype.


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Limited resources=inferior product. That challenge is over.
> 
> Must be doing something right....6800 views...how many you got? Maybe people just like watching trainwrecks though.


its no one fault but yours if you have bad resources...wow your good cause how many views it has if that true those cfl and flouro guys are the greatest growers ever trainwreck funny also what makes your grow better them mine seriously make a valid point not some bs reason


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> its no one fault but yours if you have bad resources...wow your good cause how many views it has if that true those cfl and flouro guys are the greatest growers ever trainwreck funny also what makes your grow better them mine seriously make a valid point not some bs reason


I did make a valid point. Seeing as how your buds are purple it "appears" you had an opportunity to get better genetics, instead chose that.


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

Widow - it has been made clear that you have a hard time with the truth. i was not wrong and im still not. others agreed. they pm'd you on their own and i did not find out about it until after. name calling messing with you etc hasnt happened. atleast not on my end. it is you that is in the wrong and you who began with me. i have only questioned your motives and have made no attacks. the negativity you see is of your making and if you dont want the members of this site to read about you and what you have done then change your ways. i was told your having problems irl but is no excuse to take them out on those who visit this site.


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> "IMO" the purple craze is just like the CFL craze. Both hype.


what does color matter that is a dumb ignorant comment and i guarantee its more potent better tasting overall better then what you can do only people who dis on purps are those who dont have it


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> what does color matter that is a dumb ignorant comment and i guarantee its more potent better tasting overall better then what you can do only people who dis on purps are those who dont have it


 
I could have gotten it, but then better judgement took over


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> "IMO" the purple craze is just like the CFL craze. Both hype.


see my 4 wk old cola with cfl's?


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> I did make a valid point. Seeing as how your buds are purple it "appears" you had an opportunity to get better genetics, instead chose that.


lmao when your talking could of got better genetics when your choice was nlxbb that speaks for it self


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

hempie said:


> see my 4 wk old cola with cfl's?


Yeah...it's turning yellow.


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Yeah...it's turning yellow.


not the cola. just the leafs in the middle part of the bush


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> lmao when your talking could of got better genetics when your choice was nlxbb that speaks for it self


 
I learned from my mistakes. Time for some self reflection.


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

wow he has the first ever plant to be yellow


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

all this talk its pointless make a thread show your yield finished product etc?sticky vs smoker or something mine will be done within 3-4 weeks let the pics facts speak for themselves since you started saying you'd smoke my grow prove it


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> all this talk its pointless make a thread show your yield finished product etc?sticky vs smoker or something mine will be done within 3-4 weeks let the pics facts speak for themselves since you started saying you'd smoke my grow prove it


 
I'm all for healthy competition. Let me get my seeds, start a new batch. I will be the 1st one to admit that nl x bb is not good, my mistake and I will never make a strain mistake again. You working with dirt or hydro?


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 24, 2007)

I love the rollitup soap opera.....LOL


----------



## hempie (Jul 24, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I love the rollitup soap opera.....LOL


its fun but i bet i can kill a plant before they do


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 24, 2007)

soil but you shouldnt dis a plant cause of its color maybe you've tried different purples that werent so great but mine is on par with the best i've ever smoked sativa or indica green or any other color there are alot of great varieties best of luck to you with your next grow what strain you chosing but pointless arguments are silly so both of us could stop it for now


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 24, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> soil but you shouldnt dis a plant cause of its color maybe you've tried different purples that werent so great but mine is on par with the best i've ever smoked sativa or indica green or any other color there are alot of great varieties best of luck to you with your next grow what strain you chosing but pointless arguments are silly so both of us could stop it for now


 
White Russian.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 24, 2007)

well as far as the mods go their are still un-neccesry..i could be hacked at any time having you on does nothing for me....an since their are 16000 users an you have been on here since the start im sure you have quite a bit of views still doesn't mean much...everyone needs a start..as far as you not beiing marijuana guides is far from the truth..went all of you origianlly voted in for their helpmanship to others about the plant...as for the crack thread is their a rule stating we cant post those type of threads i might have passed that over...


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 24, 2007)

You guys have the right to feel how you want. Im done waisting time.


----------

